

Sloane's Gap. - jlgreco
http://arxiv.org/abs/1101.4470

======
jlgreco
Background on the On-Line Encyclopedia of Integer Sequences:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-
Line_Encyclopedia_of_Integer...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/On-
Line_Encyclopedia_of_Integer_Sequences)

Very good video on Sloane's Gap, for the impatient:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YysNM2JoFo](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_YysNM2JoFo)

The article is particularly interesting to me for it's examination of what
complexity theory tells us to expect for the distribution of 'interesting'
integer sequences.

That cultural influences can (probably) have such a dramatic and measurable
effect on something like mathematics is fascinating as well.

